# My first precipitated gold from E-Scrap



## TigWiz (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm been taking my time with my first attempt at recovering and processing gold from E-scrap, and today I finally dropped the gold out of solution with SMB. I'm still trying to figure out the best technique to use to dry and then capture the gold, but I'm sure I'll find sage advice on the forum. Thanks for all the help thus far everyone, I couldn't have done it without you.







I think I have about 3 grams of gold in the beaker, but we'll see how good I was a recovering all the gold.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job Tig !!!


----------



## butcher (Sep 4, 2011)

Check out getting gold pure and Harold advice on washing your gold powders,
there was just a discussion on drying the powder very recently, and I do not understand what you mean by capturing gold ? I am always trying to capture it in my gold pan but Dang that stuff is hard to capture.

Sounds like your doing your homework, I hope that gold is a heavy button.


----------



## TigWiz (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Palladium!

When I say capture I mean the process of drying and then moving the power to a proper storage vessel. Do I siphon off most of the fluid and then run the remaining fluid and the powder through a coffee filter, then let the filter dry? Or do I allow the powder to dry in the beaker. I'm afraid that the gold powder will stick to the beaker or will get trapped in the filter. I'll read some more about the subject tomorrow.


----------



## Geo (Sep 4, 2011)

gold is so much heavier than the solution and tends to stick together, you should be able to carefully decant almost all of the liquid without the need to filter. putting it in a filter will cause you to have to recover the gold from the filter. gently tilt the flask and the gold should fall and settle the the lowest point, continue tipping and the liquid will pour out and the gold wont budge. kind of like panning for gold, real gold sticks to a gold pan like it was glued down. :lol:


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 5, 2011)

Did you test with stannous/HCl to make sure there's no gold still in solution?
Also, to find out if there's any PGM's left in the solution; the results of the test will help you determine WHAT to do next with the solution. 

Phil


----------



## kuma (Sep 6, 2011)

butcher said:


> Check out getting gold pure and Harold advice on washing your gold powders,



Sage advice , heres a link to a page where Harold explains his popular precipitate washing method , 

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=11106&start=20

All the best with it and kind regards ,
Chris


----------

